# Dixons - North Ireland



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying a Toshiba lcd up North in Dixons.

What are the implications on warranty? Can I bring it back to a Dixons shop in Dublin or does it have to be returned to the shop it was bought in?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2007)

You mean _TV _or computer monitor? If the former then there may be differences with the build-in tuner in _NI/UK _models versus _ROI _models.


----------



## gebbel (15 May 2007)

What model Toshiba do you want to buy?


----------



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

Heres the tv:



Its 968 sterling (Roughly €1450). I rang Dixons in Dublin - the price they gave me is €1799 and they don't have it in stock in Dublin at all.

Hence the interest in buying up north.


----------



## gebbel (15 May 2007)

Good news for you kmelvin,

Your Tosh is available from this crowd! And at much better price of €1281.70! They are based in Tallaght. They deliver, but you can also collect. I just purchaed the 32 inch model yesterday and am collecting it next week. Fab TV by all accounts!


----------



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

Not the exact model I was looking for but a really great price
none-the-less.

Is this crowd legitimate? I've never heard of them before.

Let me know how you get on when you collect your tv next week.

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## teddyk (15 May 2007)

Different model to the one the OP mentioned.
The link the OP provided was for 42X3030D, whereas the one on the nowafflecomputers website is for a 42C3030D.  The X series is 1920x1080p, while the 42C303D is 720p and is GBP£774.80 on the Dixons website.  This translates to approx EUR 1134.


----------



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

I'd hazzard a guess if you ring Dixons in Dublin about the 42C303D it would be over €1280 

Thanks guys. I'm gonna get in touch with this crowd and see if I can request the tv I'm looking for.


----------



## gebbel (15 May 2007)

teddyk said:


> The X series is 1920x1080p, while the 42C303D is 720p and is GBP£774.80 on the Dixons website. This translates to approx EUR 1134.


 
Some people question the need for a "True HD" panel like the X series. According to the technical spec, the C series accepts a 1080p signal but has a 1366x768 resoultion. I have always been confused by what exactly this means. Why spend the extra? HD broadcasting is still in the very early stages (and is very expensive!). HD DVD players like this one are also very expensive. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

I personally don't want to buy another tv for a good few years so don't mind getting something with a much higher res now.

No joy on the X series TV with nowaffle.

Regarding my original question about buying LCD tv's up North.

Will the warranty still be valid Dublin? Is Clubman's point about tv tuning
valid - does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks

K


----------



## CCOVICH (15 May 2007)

Re. the warranty, I'd say you would have to bring it back to N.I. in the event soemething went wrong-I'd ask to see the terms and conditions before I bought if I was you.

Clubman's point is valid-but it doesn't apply in all cases.

Research is key!


----------



## kmelvin (15 May 2007)

Thanks Ccovich,

I might get in touch with Toshiba directly to get some answers.


----------



## kmelvin (16 May 2007)

re. the price of the 42C30303D tv in Dixons in Jervis street is €1749!

Absolute rip-off. 

In the UK, the next model up works out around £968.


----------



## Sunster (17 May 2007)

I bought mine up north and am very happy with it. The north isn't exactly a million miles away to take it back either if you needed to...actually sometimes quicker than trekking across dublin. Anyway there is always the manufacturers warranty to fall back on which is international.


----------



## mrc (17 May 2007)

Sunster said:


> I bought mine up north and am very happy with it. The north isn't exactly a million miles away to take it back either if you needed to...actually sometimes quicker than trekking across dublin. Anyway there is always the manufacturers warranty to fall back on which is international.


 

Any problems with using a Tv bought in NI and using it in ROI ??

Quicker for me to head to Newry than trek across Dublin city centre.


----------



## CCOVICH (17 May 2007)

mrc said:


> Any problems with using a Tv bought in NI and using it in ROI ?


 

It depends on the model.


----------



## Sunster (18 May 2007)

I currently have a samsung lcd. I've had no problems and I use Sky HD. To be honest I can't imagine each tv manufacturer putting in separate setting for every tv they sell in every country


----------



## gebbel (29 May 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Not the exact model I was looking for but a really great price
> none-the-less.
> 
> Is this crowd legitimate? I've never heard of them before.
> ...


 
Collected the TV last week. They (no waffle computers) also deliver if you want. Their premises is on the Firhouse road. I was a bit worried when I called over there. They work out of a shabby pre-fabricated office. I was expecting a warehouse type operation with lots of electrical goods visible but only my TV was on the floor when I called.
Anyway the TV (Toshiba 32C3030DB) really is high quality. I hooked up a DVD player via HDMI and watched Planet Earth HD.... absolutely stunning picture quality (the DVD itself, of course, is also stunning). I was gobsmacked watching it.
Standard Definition images are very good also, but I must say that after watching a HD source, they seem more blurry. If money permits, I think I will invest in SKY TV`s HD service.
Finally the TV cost €780, which is a full €270 CHEAPER than Curry`s in Navan quoted me for the same model (although they will price match if you can prove a cheaper price elsewhere).
Bottom line.....I am thrilled with this TV.. !


----------

